# Do you have a favourite knife?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Finally taking a break from standing over the counter. I spent a big chunk of this morning cutting up various vegetables for a variety of salads. All of it was done with my favourite knife - a large bladed one I got from Ikea some years ago that, sadly, they don't carry anymore. It sharpens up real nice, using the stone I bought nearly 50 years ago (when I thought it would be cool to shave with a straight razor). Not_ quite_ a santoku knife, nonetheless I find it quite usable for accomplishing many of the same kitchen tasks. When we would visit my wife's brother and sister-in-law over the Xmas holidays, I'd be sure to bring it along, because I'd generally be assigned to food prep for the big multi-family meal, and nothing my brother-in-law had was even remotely as usable, or held its blade as well.

So, do you have a personal favourite that you also use for most food-related tasks?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a least favorite. It's almost cost me 3 finger tips so far. Feels like a plus 10 vorpel sword when you touch the serrated edge. My Westoff bread knife


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, bought in a pawn shop in Edmonton in 1988. I use it for pretty much everything. Amazingly the logo has never rubbed off.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> I have a least favorite. It's almost cost me 3 finger tips so far. Feels like a plus 10 vorpel sword when you touch the serrated edge. My Westoff bread knife


Yikes! Get rid of it! Or wear gloves? Or...?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hard to pick a favourite


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My favourite knife is the right knife.

One of my pet peeves is watching one of my family members chop carrots with a paring knife or spread peanut butter with a steak knife or...

[deep breath]

But yes, if I had to choose it is probably our chef's knife. I actually bought a second one to keep in our camping kit because it is the one that I missed most when cooking outdoors - it doesn't have the balance or heft of the one we keep in our kitchen, but it meets the need.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Hard to pick a favourite
> 
> View attachment 363064


Wow. Nice collection. Not just the blades, but the handles are so different. Which do you find most comfortable to hold or has the best balance?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have an older Henckel 10" Chef knife (French Knife) that is not one piece of metal, but still made in Germany. 
Had it for years, but I don't use it as much as I should. It's not my everyday knife, I have a cheap set of Henckels for that. It's my, "OK, I'm going in the kitchen to prepare the meal of your life" kind of knife. I get it professionally sharpened every few years (dependent on usage) and is such a treat to use. 

Westoff , as in _Wüsthof? _ I coveted one of their chef's knives for many a year.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm broken, I have a favourite fork. Can't afford to think too long about the knives.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I find this one the most useful in general terms. Always a sharp edge waiting in the wings.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine. We have other knives but this one is mine.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Love my Twin Master 8" Chefs Knife. It's relatively affordable, has a comfortable handle and cuts well. What else do you need?


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

I have a Japanese knife I like a lot and a Grohmann, from Pictou Nova Scotia.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

No favourite knife, more particular about the edge, if I can see the edge...it's not sharp enough.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Wow. Nice collection. Not just the blades, but the handles are so different. Which do you find most comfortable to hold or has the best balance?


I like the traditional Japanese octagon shape wooden handles best. Only one in that picture, but I have acquired a couple others since. The knife pictured 2nd from the left has the best and most expensive blade I own, but I hate the handle so I hardly ever use it. Heavy and feels more like a hunting knife. One day I’m going to put a new handle on it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I actually have two actually. They’re not home right now we used them in my group and I forgot them again but they are German crafted one piece stainless steel knives. Ones a meat knife and the other is a paring knife. I started making homemade bread and the bread knife barely touched my finger and it started to bleed 🩸


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I prefer and enjoy using the yellow handle Henckels Twin Master posted above (11" Chef's) for everyday hacking and brute force. Shun Premier 10" Chef's is a favourite for finer work. When the restrictions are over, I'd definitely like to visit a Japanese knife showroom with a good selection. I prefer cheap, flexy bread and paring knifes and to just maintain an edge on those. Mid-range Henckles for boning—kind of just a utilitarian thing.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a favourite knife but it's not one I use in the kitchen.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I have three the one in the middle my great grandpa made. the one on the end I found in the garage and it will cut through diamonds it's so damn strong and the one on the top a buddy made for me ...it's one of his first knives. None of them are fancy, but they are my favorite 3.


----------



## Canadianbass (Feb 24, 2021)

8” Henckels Professional “S” has served me well for 16 yrs now.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a few different Henckels that get the job done.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

My sister gave me this set for Chirtsmas - I'm really enjoying them for cooking, but hand washing these razor blades can be a adventurous...like bobbing for piranha...









My favorite specific knife, however, has a story to it. About 15 years ago when I was doing a lot of guidng and some video work in waterfowl hunting, I was also pro staffing for a duck/goose call company. I was moderating a hunting forum and a fellow Canadian contacted me asking about some calls and some advice since he was just beginning to use them. I help him out with that, and when he told me he was in the Forces I had the call engraved with the Forces crest.

A few eeks later I got home from work and found a package on my front step from, of all places, Afghanistan. I was tempted to toss it in the garbage thinking it was Anthrax ;-)...then curiosity got the best of me. I opened it up and found this inside (turns out he was actually on a tour at the time he ordered, and his girlfriend had received the call at home and told him about the engraving):



















He had taken the time to distress the case, and had my name engraved in the blade. These are referred to as officers' jump knives - apparently because they are perfectly shaped to slash parachute lines that get tangled (of so I've been told by a friend who is former Airbourne). They are also perfectly shaped for breasting out waterfowl and wild turkey. 

I'm as bad with gear ADD in hunting and fishing as I am with music gear, but this has remained one of my prized possessions. We have become friends from a distance, and have gotten together for a hunt a couple pints on a few occasions since.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I used to have a nice set...
But I ain't allowed to proceed in the kitchen anymore... :-(


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some very pretty pieces here. I guess since I started the thread, I ought to show mine. Here it is. The grey stuff at the base of the handle used to cover more, and provide a nice rubberized grip. But that was many dishwasher runs ago. What I like about it is the positioning of the handle, relative to the blade. The specific leverage lets me slice things very thin when I want.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> Hard to pick a favourite
> 
> View attachment 363064


mmmmm....Damascus steel!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> ... But that was many dishwasher runs ago. ...
> View attachment 363129


Gak! You put your knives in the dishwasher? Someone needs to take away your permit! 😁


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Finally taking a break from standing over the counter. I spent a big chunk of this morning cutting up various vegetables for a variety of salads. All of it was done with my favourite knife - a large bladed one I got from Ikea some years ago that, sadly, they don't carry anymore. It sharpens up real nice, using the stone I bought nearly 50 years ago (when I thought it would be cool to shave with a straight razor). Not_ quite_ a santoku knife, nonetheless I find it quite usable for accomplishing many of the same kitchen tasks. When we would visit my wife's brother and sister-in-law over the Xmas holidays, I'd be sure to bring it along, because I'd generally be assigned to food prep for the big multi-family meal, and nothing my brother-in-law had was even remotely as usable, or held its blade as well.
> 
> So, do you have a personal favourite that you also use for most food-related tasks?




a spoon...


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I love to cook...and take stuff apart. I love my knives. I keep them sharp. I didn’t spend a fortune. I doubt if I spent more than $30 on any given knife.

I prefer a slightly beefier, less flexible blade. I don’t really do much cutting where a flexible blade had an advantage. Beyond that all I care about is a good grip and keeping it sharp. It’s a tool in the toolbox. Mostly, it just needs to be sharp.

Did I mention...it needs to be sharp?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A Wiltshire with a beautiful rosewood handle.
Which I have used lemon oil on (The handle)


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Not a fan of wood handles. I prefer non porous material. I look at a wood handle and see potential bacteria factories.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use this one a lot. Buck 119, inexpensive and does the job.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Stephenlouis said:


> I have three the one in the middle my great grandpa made. the one on the end I found in the garage and it will cut through diamonds it's so damn strong and the one on the top a buddy made for me ...it's one of his first knives. None of them are fancy, but they are my favorite 3.
> View attachment 363102


They don't have to be pretty, just functional for the job at hand,... but let me cut to the chase,... that 'The Mystery Machine' is sure bringing back some distant memories.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Wardo said:


> I use this one a lot. Buck 119, inexpensive and does the job.
> 
> View attachment 363158


Is this the one you use on the amp when it starts acting up,... or just on display to remind folks not to mess with this amp, 🤠


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, none of my songs are about peace, love and understanding .. lol


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

i had two made by a knifemaker south of the border. they are really wonderful. Goldensen Knives.. also, there is a knife maker out of hawaii that makes absolutely insane knives. rpmneil is his instagram, but those are on my bucket list. I carry a Richard Rogers custom folder day to day. He is a fantastic knife maker and cattle rancher out of New Mexico


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't have one but did anybody ever buy one of those Ginsu knives that used to be heavily advertised on T.V.?


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Opinel is my favourite by far, mostly for its character I guess. I have #7 (pictured) and #12 (12cm blade) that might be better in the kitchen. I'm not a good cook and I'm ignorant when it comes to sharpening, etc ... but I like my Opinels


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Too lazy and comfortable on the couch to go in the garage and take pics of my actual knives,... but this is what I have.

Mossy Oak field dressing kit.









Lone Wolf Skinner









My trusty 25+ year old Rapala Fillet knife,... never fillet a fish without it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Until I got hitched I used my Boy Scout sheath knives and a fillet knife in the kitchen. The bride had other ideas though and we ended up with Henckels, and then Chicago Cutlery sets on the counter. They take an edge reasonably well, but don't keep that edge near as well as my Bucks. Admittedly, the Chicago Cutlery bread knife really rocks. Half the time if I'm just slicing cheese for a sandwich I'll used whatever is in my pocket, generally a Buck folder but sometimes a Victorinox or Spiderco. I grew up using the basic sheath knife for everything including cleaning fish so I'm kind of used to the one blade fits all construct.

I'm a little alarmed that I can't locate my small (3") Ka-bar sheath knife. It must be in my fishing vest which I don't have handy.

The wood handle was my first hand carving project that lasted:










This is a lethal little fucker but can handle almost anything.
Shrade made some great knives:










The smaller Buck is a great all round knife for camp or kitchen:


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have the yellow handled 2man Henkel 6 knife set for processing game, I also use one off those Buck knives above for field processing game.

We have some 3 man Henkels in the kitchen for cooking that my bride cuts the tip of her fingers with often.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a Henckels 8-inch Brazilian steel chef's knife I bought at a restaurant supply house back in the mid-90's. The best money I have ever spent on a knife...and it was $17.

We got a Henckels set a few years back for our wedding, and the santoku and paring knives both broke -- expensive set of cheap junk. But my old knife keeps cutting brilliantly.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I use this one a lot. Buck 119, inexpensive and does the job.
> 
> View attachment 363158


I wish the tweed on my amps looked that nice, but then I didn't look so s**t hot when I was 62 years old, either.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have to admit, I do have more appreciation for finely crafted blades than I once did. I was watching Forged in Fire for awhile and have lost interest lately, but I understand a little better about what goes into these.

Damascus steel is quite interesting as is San-Mai.

I also watched a documentary once about the old methods of forging Katanas and related blades.

The technique they described for that was named Tamahagane if memory serves.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I always wanted a Randall Model 1 but the five year waiting list put me off.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My old friend. Always with me. 

Sadly no longer allowed on airplanes and unable to defend me against terrorists.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

KapnKrunch said:


> My old friend. Always with me.
> 
> Sadly no longer allowed on airplanes and unable to defend me against terrorists.
> 
> View attachment 363193



I often recall the All in the Family episode where Archie Bunker offered his solution to highjacking.

I'm paraphrasing, but it was words to the effect of "Arm all the passengers".


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Midnight Rider said:


> They don't have to be pretty, just functional for the job at hand,... but let me cut to the chase,... that 'The Mystery Machine' is sure bringing back some distant memories.


That is my "cookie jar"


----------



## vbbish (Nov 3, 2007)

Depends on the job!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That long serrated blade looks perfect for cutting fresh bread.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

'I have this knife...
it's a good knife'











Of course, there's a song about everything (My Valuable Hunting Knife).


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Timely post. My wife just came home saying she won this one.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@jb welder

I had to check out the lyrics. Turns out they entirely two-dimensional -- the guy likes his knife. End of story. LOL. Well maybe a little angst about survival thrown in for "depth".

[Verse 1]
I want to start a new life
With my valuable hunting knife
She will shine like a new girl
And I want to shout out our love to the world, hit it!

[Chorus]
Everything I think about, I think about
Everything I talk about, I talk about with you
But you don't know what I go through
You don't know

[Verse 2]
Days, they will turn into nights
But my valuable hunting knife
It will not rust through the tears
And it will not lose its appeal over years, come on!

[Chorus]
Everything I think about, I think about
Everything I talk about, I talk about with you
But you don't know what I go through
You don't know

[Outro]
I'll never know
I'll never know
I'll never know
And then I will run, and then I will
And then I will hide, and then I will
And then I will run, and then I will
And then I will hide
I'll never know
I'll never know


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a set of Sabatier knives that are decent enough

Also a bunch of others I've accumulated over the years: Henckels etc

nothing too fancy but they are good quality & do get the job done

on some of the older ones the round aluminum has started to deteriorate inside the handles, from water. Any tips on replacement/repair?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Timely post. My wife just came home saying she won this one.
> View attachment 363307


I don't often get to say this about anything other than guitars and bonfires, but.....nice flame.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Carbon steel Nakiri-a Japanese veggie knife, I use it every day. I saved it from a horrible fate last week when my wife was setting up to use it as a cleaver to quarter a chicken, ugh


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a pair of Grohmanns that my Dad gave me, great knives made in Pictou NS. I don’t hunt or fish but they’re superb utility knives for camping and every day use


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Henckels Twin Four Star II bagel/tomato/utility knife.












$50 for these 2 little Leatherman knives at some Cabela’s.




__





Leatherman® Freestyle/Style CS Multitool Combo | Cabela's Canada


A perfect pairing: Freestyle, complete with outside-accessible combo blade and signature pliers, and Style CS, a keychain-sized multi-tool that features spring-action scissors, a file, knife, tweezers, bottle opener and screwdriver. Stow the Freestyle in your pocket and the CS on your keys, and...




www.cabelas.ca


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My son told me about a chicken-deboning course he took at Knifewear, that included the Honesuki deboning knife.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

zdogma said:


> I have a pair of Grohmanns that my Dad gave me, great knives made in Pictou NS. I don’t hunt or fish but they’re superb utility knives for camping and every day use
> 
> 
> View attachment 363423


 I'm a big fan of Grohmann knives. My first was a #1 like the top one in your pic. Still my favourite camping/outdoors knife and I've even used it to field dress deer. I also have a pair of Grohmann boning knives that we use when butchering big game.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

zdogma said:


> Carbon steel Nakiri-a Japanese veggie knife, I use it every day. I saved it from a horrible fate last week when my wife was setting up to use it as a cleaver to quarter a chicken, ugh
> 
> View attachment 363422


I'd be a little nervous if I knocked on your door selling something and you answered holding that in your hand, lol.
Solid looking piece of hardware though.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

spreads mustard like a boss:











Kenmac said:


> I don't have one but did anybody ever buy one of those Ginsu knives that used to be heavily advertised on T.V.?


they are commonly used here bt guys who install pipe and duct insulation.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Favorite knife should've been the balisong that got pinched by customs about a year ago. Oh well, it was worth a try.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when my little brother was in the navy, he was briefly stationed in texas. he went to mexico on a short holiday. while there, he brought me back a HUGE switchblade with a carved bone handle.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I would have to say based on what I use most, that my favourite knife is a butter knife. It's great and super versatile. I've done drugs with them, I've spread food on other food, I've cut things with them, meat/veggies, in a pinch I've even used them as a bottle opener and to stir my coffee.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You might like this special butter knife from Lee Valley. Perfect for making hard butter immediately usable.


----------



## Canadianbass (Feb 24, 2021)

Is it weird that I just got G.A.S. for a fancy butter knife? Who knew such a thing existed!


----------

